

Outflopped.com, a Stack Overflow clone for Poker - bhousel
http://codingthewheel.com/archives/poker-stackoverflow-outflopped?src=2

======
bhousel
Fascinating side note: Submitting an article to HN with "Poker" in the title
gets it auto-killed immediately.

